# Marcador digital



## maxi182 (Dic 26, 2007)

hola, espero que alguien pueda ayudarme, recuerdan esos display que solian traer las cpu de las 386 486 etc, que en realidad nunca supe que marcaban, el tema es que quiero armar un contador para el auto, mas que contador, debe marcar la posicion de que marcha se encuentra, si en primar segunda etc, mi primer duda es como hacer para que marque un determinado numero, luego vere como adaptarlo al auto, es un peugeot 206.
gracias!

aca las fotos
http://img404.imageshack.us/img404/6185/dsc00786fu2.jpg
http://img167.imageshack.us/img167/9998/dsc00787xx6.jpg


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 26, 2007)

Hay un post de cierta antiguedad sobre este tema.

El problema es "leer" la posicion de la palanca de cambios, si solucionas esto, el resto es facil.


----------



## maxi182 (Dic 26, 2007)

fogonazo, mi idea es en un principio, con unos resortes como se ve en la imagen, esa es la selectora, el principal problema desde aca es que yo tengo que generar  7 estados pero con 4 contactos, o sea como logro que me tome cunado los contactos son compuestos como 1 sola pulsasion en un pulsador.?
muchas gracias!

http://img411.imageshack.us/img411/3599/img0498fc2.jpg


----------



## sp_27 (Dic 28, 2007)

Bueno, se me ocurrio algo, como para empezar, para un solo display, una tabla de la verdad para los diferentes estados de los resortes.

¿Se acerca a lo que quieres hacer?


----------



## maxi182 (Dic 28, 2007)

gracias SP, es muy util, el tema es q ahi deberia estar presionados dos contactos al mismo tiempo por lo q entiendo y para poner primera hayq paretar 1 y soltar y luego 3ra, 
de todos modos, alguno tiene como armar el integrado con el micro y el display para generar un numero x cada pulsador?
gracias!


----------



## sp_27 (Dic 29, 2007)

bueno, hice la tabla de la verdad basándome en los valores escritos en la última foto, te pregunto si te sirve pues por ser un diseño personalizado es necesario hacerlo con compuertas, difícilmente se conseguirá un integrado con esa combinación y pienso que un microprocesador es mucho trabajo.

Lo que si considero necesario es que pruebes el display para saber si es cátodo común o ánodo común, porque el diseño del circuito además de compuertas requiere de un decodificador que convierta las 4 señales aportadas por los resortes en 7 señales, una para cada led del display, el display de cátodo común usa el decodificador 7448 y el de ánodo común usa el decodificador 7447.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 2, 2008)

maxi182 dijo:
			
		

> el principal problema desde aca es que yo tengo que generar  7 estados pero con 4 contactos



Perdon, no habia visto tu duda.

Se puede implementar con una memoria de diodos y un driver de display (Por ejemplo CD4511)

Por ejemplo, con 5 Switch detectas 4 marchas y reversa

El SW Nº 1 detectara cuando la palanca este en 1º marcha.
El SW Nº 2 cuando este en 2º marcha
El SW Nº 3 cuando este en 3º marcha
Etc

Al accionarce el SW Nº 1 mandas al CD4511 mediante diodos el codigo BCD 1 (Q0 = On)
Al accionarce el SW Nº 2 mandas al CD4511 mediante diodos el codigo BCD 2 (Q1 = On)
Al accionarce el SW Nº 3 mandas al CD4511 mediante diodos el codigo BCD 3 (Q2= On y Q1 = On)
Al accionarce el SW Nº 4 mandas al CD4511 mediante diodos el codigo BCD 4 (Q3 = On)

El 4511 admite algunos codigos poco comunes, como para representar la reversa

Si el 4511 no resive información, representa el "0" que seria neutral

Si posees una Ferrari o un Audi con caja de 6 marchas, me alegro por ti y se complica un poco.


----------

